# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Mon nom est....

## Grand_Maître_B

Laissez-moi vous narrer une de mes incroyables aventures. J'étais récemment à ma réunion hebdomadaire des AA, les Avocats Anonymes, et croyez-moi, il y avait du beau monde: Gilbert Dollar était présent, ainsi que Maître Ique, Maître Onom, Maître Déci et son stagiaire, le jeune Centi, sans oublier Maître Eolas, notre doyen, respecté entre tous. Nous devisions aimablement quand soudain, un grand courant d'air froid souffla sur notre assemblée. C'était comme un vent glacial, que dis-je, comme si un blizzard s'était abattu sur nous pour geler nos âmes grises.
 Blizzard ? J'ai dit Blizzard ? Comme c'est Blizzard ! Car, en effet, c'était  la police du forum de Starcaft II, et bientôt des forums de World of Warcraft, qui venait brutalement d'entrer, pour nous forcer à révéler notre identité. Alors, n'écoutant que mon courage, je me levai tout en arrachant mon masque signé Couly, puis je m'écriai: "Je suis....Spartacus !"
 Mes autres confrères anonymes se levèrent alors les uns après les autres, s'écriant chacun à leur tour: "non, je suis Spartacus."
 "Nous nous reverrons", cracha, vengeur, le chef de la police, dressant son poing ganté de cuir vers le ciel noir zébré d'éclairs, c'est mon histoire, je mets le décor que je veux.
 Et en effet, la société Blizzard a averti les membres de ses forums que dorénavant, à compter de la sortie de Starcraft II et de l'extension Cataclysm de WOW, les forumeurs devront révéler leur identité réelle pour poster un message, au prétexte que les trolls, grands timides devant l'éternel, fuiront s'ils ne peuvent plus s'abriter derrière leurs pseudos.
 Je ne m'étendrai pas, à part sur un lit, sur la pertinence de cette mesure. Je me contenterais de m'interroger sur sa légalité.
 Comme vous le savez, l'anonymat sur Internet est un droit, consacré tant dans le Code civil, qui protège la vie privée, que dans la loi du 6 janvier 1978 relative à l'informatique, aux fichiers et aux libertés modifiée par la loi du 6 août 2004.
 Ainsi, l'article 1er de la loi informatique et libertés est ferme: _« l'informatique doit être au service de chaque citoyen (...) elle ne doit porter atteinte (...) ni aux droits de l'homme, ni à la vie privée, ni aux libertés individuelles »_.
 Mais que signifie cet article ? Il signifie que vous avez le droit de surfer sur le net anonyme, sans que vos habitudes de consommateur, vos centres d'intérêts, l'identité de vos amours et de vos amis ou une appréciation de votre niveau d'éducation ne puissent être collectés et exploités commercialement.
 D'ailleurs, l'article 226-18 du Code pénal ne dispose-t-il pas que _"Le fait de collecter des données à caractère personnel par un moyen frauduleux, déloyal ou illicite est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 Euros d'amende"_ ? Si, alors bon_._ 
 Donc, posons la question comme suit: Si Blizzard veut contraindre les forumeurs à poster à visage découvert, cela signifie qu'elle collectera des données personnelles les concernant. Est-ce légal ? Oui, à condition que la loi informatique et libertés de janvier 1978 soit respectée. Ainsi, son article 6 dispose que _« les données sont collectées (...) de manière loyale et licite (...) pour des finalités déterminées, explicites et légitimes (...) elles sont adéquates, pertinentes et non excessives au regard des finalités pour lesquelles elles sont collectées (...) elles sont exactes, complètes et, si nécessaire, mises à jour »_. Son article 7 dispose qu'un _« traitement de données à caractère personnel doit avoir reçu le consentement de la personne concernée »_, et l'article 8 _« interdit de collecter (...) des données à caractère personnel qui font apparaître, directement ou indirectement, les origines raciales ou ethniques, les opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses ou l'appartenance syndicale des personnes, ou qui sont relatives à la santé ou à la vie sexuelle ». Les « données inexactes ou incomplètes »_ doivent pouvoir être _« effacées ou rectifiées »._
  Enfin, l'article 32 dispose que _« la personne auprès de laquelle sont recueillies des données à caractère personnel la concernant est informée (...) 1° de l'identité du responsable du traitement (...) 2° de la finalité poursuivie par le traitement auquel les données sont destinées ; 3° du caractère obligatoire ou facultatif des réponses (...) 4° des conséquences éventuelles, à son égard, d’un défaut de réponse (...) 5° des destinataires (...) des données »_ et encore que_ « toute personne utilisatrice des réseaux de communications électroniques doit être informée de manière claire et complète par le responsable du traitement (...) : de la finalité de toute action tendant à accéder, par voie de transmission électronique, à des informations stockées dans son équipement terminal de connexion »_.
 Donc, s'il est possible de collecter certaines des données nous concernant, c'est toujours avec notre  accord.
 Blizzard peut donc collecter les noms et prénoms des forumeurs si ces derniers y consentent et qu'ils sont informés de leurs droits suivant les articles précités.
 Collecter est une chose, mais Blizzard peut elle contraindre les forumeurs à se révéler au grand jour ?
 Le statut juridique du forum est complexe. Parfois qualifié d'hébergeur (des propos des internautes qui postent), parfois non, l'exploitant du forum a une responsabilité difficile à cerner. Mais cependant, un forum est un espace privé, réglementé librement par son exploitant. Si ce dernier exige que les forumeurs qui s'inscrivent utilisent, pour poster, leur nom et prénom, ma foi, tant que c'est très clairement indiqué, que personne ne se retrouve, par surprise, sans son consentement, à poster à visage découvert, cela n'est pas illégal. Seuls ceux qui acceptent cette règle peuvent poster. Les autres ne s'inscriront pas, voilà tout. Mais ils ne peuvent se plaindre de ce que Blizzard impose les posts à visage découvert, à condition, encore une fois, que ses forumeurs soient d'accord avec cette règle. Mais il n'existe pas d'obligation pour un exploitant de forum d'accepter, contre sa volonté, que ses forumeurs postent masqués. Le droit à l'anonymat ne va pas jusque là. En tous les cas, cela n'a pas été encore jugé. Il faut juste espérer que ces chantres de la vie privée ne possèdent pas des pages Facebook & Myspace qui révèlent au grand jour non seulement leur état civil, mais encore où ils travaillent, pour qui ils votent et avec qui ils couchent.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Intéressant tout ça!
Blizzard fait froid dans le dos  :^_^: 

A noter, cher GMB, que je suis toujours intéressé par un article précisant les droits et devoirs des admin/modo/forumeur des forums (si tu te souviens)

----------


## Cyanatide

Et qu'en est il de google qui analyse nos recherches, qui se réserve le droit d'éplucher nos courrier des comptes gmail ainsi que de surveiller nos achats en ligne? Google me connait mieux que ma copine, si ça c'est pas de la violation de vie privée! ::|:

----------


## Jahwel

L'idée a été abandonné par blizzard, trop de plainte sur les forums, ils ont fait marche arrière.

----------


## Ktulu

> L'idée a été abandonné par blizzard, trop de plainte sur les forums, ils ont fait marche arrière.


Désolé de contredire, mais ils n'ont pas fait marche arrière. La lettre ouverte d'un Mj est ici http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816839822&sid=2 
et il faut bien faire gaffe à cette phrase "À la suite de ces discussions, nous avons décidé que  *pour l’instant* les noms réels ne seront pas nécessaires pour poster sur  les forums officiels de Blizzard."

Et ces deux mots veulent tout dire...

----------


## jaragorn_99

Merci oh grand maitre B.
Sinon oui, bli² à abandonner l'idée pour le moment, semble t il sous la fronde massive et quasi unanime des joueurs de wow.
Le fait aussi que, un MJ US qui a dévoilé son "identité secrete", se soit vu divulger sur les forums us, tous son pédigré, famille, ecole et toutes la smala, ce qui a dû  ammener bli² à se poser les bonnes questions. En fait, bli² est parré pour la politique, on parle et on réfléchi apres aux conséquences (cf hadopi).

----------


## LPTheKiller

Merci pour l'article.

Un problème avec les "ais", cependant ?



> je me lev*ai* tout en arrachant mon masque signé Couly, puis je m'écri*ai*
> [...]
>  Je ne m'étendr*ai* pas, à part sur un lit, sur la pertinence de cette mesure. Je me contenter*ai* de m'interroger sur sa légalité.


Et sinon, je pense que le problème serait que Blizzard utilise les noms donnés lors de l'inscription, et qui à l'époque n'étaient pas censés être affichés, et en plus les affiche lorsqu'un message est posté (sans avoir prévenu)...

----------


## ElGato

C'est vraiment une idée de merde, le fait que les gens signent de leur véritable nom ne les rendra pas plus malin...Suffit de voir ce que donne Facebook.


Il existe quoi comme équivalent de la Cnil aux USA ?





> Un problème avec les "ais", cependant ?


Je te présente MM. passé simple et futur, les deux tontons connards de la langue française.

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Je te présente MM. passé simple et futur, les deux tontons connards de la langue française.


Pas besoin de me les présenter, présente-les plutôt à GMB et relis son article, car ce que j'avais mis en gras étaient les formes *corrigées*  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Salut GMB!


Une question (d'un ami qui a lu l'article) : les références légales sont-elle du "droit international" ou du "code  civil français" ?

----------


## zwzsg

Et qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de donner un faux nom dans la case "nom réel"?

----------


## ducon

> Un problème avec les "ais", cependant ?


Passé simple ? Imparfait ?
Greu, grillé.

----------


## Anon93159

> Et qu'en est il de google qui analyse nos recherches, qui se réserve le droit d'éplucher nos courrier des comptes gmail ainsi que de surveiller nos achats en ligne? Google me connait mieux que ma copine, si ça c'est pas de la violation de vie privée!


Pareil, quid de Facebook, qui fourgue ses fichiers clients à tout vent et qui est devenu le site de référence des Ressources Humaines ? Je suis quasiment sûr que ces utilisations contreviennent totalement aux lois que tu cites dans l'article  ::(:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Désolé de contredire, mais ils n'ont pas fait marche arrière. La lettre ouverte d'un Mj est ici http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816839822&sid=2 
> et il faut bien faire gaffe à cette phrase "À la suite de ces discussions, nous avons décidé que  *pour l’instant* les noms réels ne seront pas nécessaires pour poster sur  les forums officiels de Blizzard."
> 
> Et ces deux mots veulent tout dire...


Oui surtout avec Blizzard, ça doit être pour limiter les flammes en attendant la MAJ =)

Quoiqu'il en soit, l'esprit "Blizzard" m'a plus que saouler, comme dit sur un autre topic pour moi c'est une énième boulette et pas la moindre. Leur public étant grandement composé de kikootavumacote ils se tirent une stalactite dans le pied.

J'ai tirer un trait sur leurs "produits", ca reste dangereux pour les joueurs, en espérant que ça pousse les plus accros vers la desintox.

Avoir Wow sur son CV ce n'est pas bien vu.

----------


## col vert

> Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs...?


  :nawak:

----------


## Nemesis666

> Avoir Wow sur son CV ce n'est pas bien vu.


Avec tout les gens qui y jouent, on a une chance sur 10 de tomber sur quelqu'un qui y joue pendant un dépouillement de CV ! C'est plus qu'au Loto !!!!!


Plus sérieusement, tu a 2-3 jours de retard Maitre B  ::):  .

Blizzard voudrais créer un "FaceBook-Like", et ont donc décidé du Real ID, mais le joueur n'en veut pas, le joueur Décide, Blizzard plie.
Tel est la loi de cette jungle vidéo ludique.




> Et qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de donner un faux nom dans la case "nom réel"?


Lors de la création d'un compte Battle.net, dans le doute de voir son compte un jour perdu, ou hacké, sans nom réél, couiiiic, pas moyen de récupérer son bien.

----------


## Algent

> Oui surtout avec Blizzard, ça doit être pour limiter les flammes en attendant la MAJ =)


D'après ce que j'ai lu un Community Manager de Starcraft 2 aurait prit l'initiative de poster avec son nom prénom et en moins de 15min des mecs lui on sorti jusqu'à l'école de ses gosses  ::O: .

----------


## Lapinaute

> Avec tout les gens qui y jouent, on a une chance sur 10 de tomber sur quelqu'un qui y joue pendant un dépouillement de CV ! C'est plus qu'au Loto !!!!!


Oui sauf que de plus en plus dans les entretiens tu as la question "jouez vous aux jeux vidéo ? si oui combien d'heure par semaine" Pas forcement aussi clairement d'ailleurs. 
Généralement pour les recruteurs MMO = nolife = corbeille. On peut toujours argumenté pendant l'entretien encore faut il en décroché un. Sur ton CV il y a ton nom, donc bientôt ton compte battlenet et éventuellement tes posts sur les forums blizzards, heureusement pour eux que ce n'est pas rétroactif.

Je trouve cette idée d'associer avatar et nom réel, dangereux en plus du principe qu'une personne a le droit de changer de points de vue, sur le net ca se matérialise par les pseudos. Sans eux ... 




> D'après ce que j'ai lu un Community Manager de Starcraft 2 aurait prit l'initiative de poster avec son nom prénom et en moins de 15min des mecs lui on sorti jusqu'à l'école de ses gosses .


Avec photos de sa maison =)

----------


## M0zArT

Ça me fait que pour s'inscrire sur NoFrag il faut aussi donner sa véritable identité (avec photo de la carte d'identité et tout et tout).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Avec tout les gens qui y jouent, on a une chance sur 10 de tomber sur quelqu'un qui y joue pendant un dépouillement de CV ! C'est plus qu'au Loto !!!!!


J'en discutais y a pas longtemps avec des gens du milieu du jeu vidéo, testeurs et développeurs.
Et comme pour moi, c'est directement et systématiquement CV à la poubelle.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Et qu'est ce qui m'empêche de me créé un compte avec:
Prénom: Le Guide
Nom: MICHELIN
 ::|:

----------


## Ördek

> Une question (d'un ami qui a lu l'article) : les références légales sont-elle du "droit international" ou du "code  civil français" ?


Je ne peux que plussoyer cette question, mais vu qu'il parle de code civil, je suis à 99,99999% sûr que ce sont les lois françaises.

Ce qui amène une autre question, si j'ai bien raison : Blizzard n'étant pas français (mais alors pas d'un poil de cul), ces lois les concernent-ils ? Est-ce qu'ils doivent faire gaffe à respecter la législation dans tous les pays où des kevins se sont inscrits sur leurs forums ou bien peuvent-ils se contenter d'obéir à la loi étasunienne, ou au règles internationales ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et qu'est ce qui m'empêche de me créé un compte avec:
> Prénom: Le Guide
> Nom: MICHELIN


Ah mais je croyais que c'était un pseudo alors que ce sont tes vrais noms et prénoms  ::o: .

:con:

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Je ne peux que plussoyer cette question, mais vu qu'il parle de code civil, je suis à 99,99999% sûr que ce sont les lois françaises.
> 
> Ce qui amène une autre question, si j'ai bien raison : Blizzard n'étant pas français (mais alors pas d'un poil de cul), ces lois les concernent-ils ? Est-ce qu'ils doivent faire gaffe à respecter la législation dans tous les pays où des kevins se sont inscrits sur leurs forums ou bien peuvent-ils se contenter d'obéir à la loi étasunienne, ou au règles internationales ?


Ben ecoute, essaye juste pour rire comme ça, d'aller dans un pays étranger, et de faire un truc qui est legal en france, mais illégal là-bàs, c'est direct case prison (comme pisser dans la rue bourré pendant les fêtes de pampelune).
Les états sont souverains et toutes personnes ou sociétés sont tenu de respecter les lois des pays où ils vont ou s'installent.

Pour infos, mon oncle ayant travaillé pour une entreprise française dans pas mal de pays d'afrique (non c'est pas total), tu peux me croire, dans certains pays, on s'emmerde pas, tu es étrangé et tu travail là, tu fais la moindre boulette, et c'est direct case ambassade et rapatriage en france avec interdiction de séjour à vie, plus licenciement derière (non ça lui est pas arriver, mais il était prévenu).

----------


## Ktulu

> Et qu'est ce qui m'empêche de me créé un compte avec:
> Prénom: Le Guide
> Nom: MICHELIN


Rien. Mais si tu te fais pirater, il faudra que tu prouve ton identité. Et là, ça peut être drôle dans certains cas !

Un autre problème auquel Blizzard n'a rien dit : les Jean Dupond. Comment on les différencie ?




> J'en discutais y a pas longtemps avec des gens du milieu du jeu vidéo, testeurs et développeurs.
> Et comme pour moi, c'est directement et systématiquement CV à la poubelle.


Mais, c'est vache ! Et toi, tu joue pas ?
Plus sérieusement. Le RealID passe. T'as le CV de Mr X, 35 ans. Tu googlise, et tu tombe sur un post d'un forum WoW de ce nom-là. Tu garde le CV ? tu jette un oeil au post (rédigé à la manière de Kévin 14 ans) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah non, je joue pas à Wow.
Ca relève plus de la pathologie que du bon goût.
Et ouais, sinon, je me renseigne toujours beaucoup sur les gens, donc le Real ID, ça serait du pain béni pour un pervers comme moi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ce sont des lois françaises dérivées du droit européen. Blizzard, c'est aussi une société française. C'est une SAS. Sinon, le droit français qui concerne internet doit être respecté par une société étrangère, du moment que le site peut être vu/utilisé par des français.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ah non, je joue pas à Wow.
> Ca relève plus de la pathologie que du bon goût.
> Et ouais, sinon, je me renseigne toujours beaucoup sur les gens, donc le Real ID, ça serait du pain béni pour un pervers comme moi.


 ::O:  Mais ? mais alors ? Comment a-t-il fait le Kahn Lust pour passer les mailles de ton filet ?
Tu lui pièges son bureau tous les matins ou bien ?

Moi cette histoire ça me gène pas tant que ça reste une idée Blizzard... Le problème c'est de faire des émules.

Imaginez un forum CPC avec nos vrais noms !
Un coup d'ironie mal placé et pour peux que l'autre ai des gènes coréens, c'est un couteau en travers du crâne :-/

Parce que bon, qu'un mec de l'autre côté de la planète sache ton vrai nom, à moins d'avoir vraiment les glandes, c'est pas bien grave.
Mais quand c'est ton voisin, c'est vite fait le dérapage.... ::sad:: 

Déjà en jeu, dans WoW, on peut être connecté entre amis avec son vrai nom. Super ! 
J'imagine bien le gamin de 9 ans (ouais la boite c'est 12+ mais déjà que le gamin ne sait pas écrire, ne demandez pas à ses parents de savoir lire  ::o: ) qui pense que DarkBlairo est son meilleur pote pour la vie et lui file son real ID....

M'enfin...

C'est dommage, l'idée de pouvoir se parler quelque soit le jeu de Blizzard auquel on joue est une idée sympa, mais le fait de devoir donner son vrai nom est rédhibitoire.

----------


## Trebad

Et ce bon vieux Maître d'Hôtel lui avait piscine...

----------


## Exekias

Un doute m'asaille, bien que je ne sois pas kenyan (désolé  ::): ) :
L'accès aux forums est réservé aux joueurs ayant un compte actif. Interdire à quelqu'un de poster si il ne veut pas donner son identité, n'est-ce pas une modification substantielle de l'expérience de jeu ? Et en conséquence, serait-ce un motif valable pour résilier un abonnement ?

----------


## Hyeud

C'est honteux de vouloir genocider ainsi les alts moisis  ::'(:

----------


## varcher75

> Collecter est une chose, mais Blizzard peut elle contraindre les forumeurs à se révéler au grand jour ?


Parmi l'afflux d'articles que vous nous avez cité, il y en a un qui est important. 

 En l'occurence, l'article 6, alinea 3 qui déclare que les traitements de données nominatives doivent être "adéquates, pertinentes et *non excessives* au regard des finalités pour lesquelles elles sont collectées" (je cite, et je grasse le point important).

  C'est tout là le coeur de la chose, et le point sur lequel Blizzard Entertainment SAS (inscrite au registre du commerce à Nanterre, de mémoire) peut se faire attaquer avec chances de succès. Car si, comme vous l'indiquez, la publication nominative sur les forums n'est pas automatiquement illégale, elle ne l'est pas non plus automatiquement. Légale, je veux dire. Il faudrait, pour cela, que Blizzard sache convaincre une juridiction que cette publication n'est pas excessive en regard de la finalité (et ici, on ne parle pas de la finalité au sens "dissuader les trolls de poster", mais de la finalité du traitement déclarée auprès de la CNIL. Qui, a mon avis, ne comporte guère ce genre de choses). 


> Il existe quoi comme équivalent de la Cnil aux USA ?


 Y en a pas.  Il existe des législations (et c'est compliqué aux Youessaie, entre les lois fédérales et les diverses lois des états), mais pas d'organisme spécifiquement chargé de la protection des données personnelles. On passe donc directement par la case DoJ.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ce n'est pas faux. Raison pour laquelle j'ai pris la précaution de dire qu'en tous les cas, ce genre d'affaire n'a jamais été jugée. Il pourrait être envisagé de plaider que la collecte de noms/prénoms des forumeurs dans le seul but de les contraindre à poster à visage découvert, tout ça pour faire fuir les trolls, est excessive. Cela ne serait pas un dossier gagné d'avance loin de là, mais cela pourrait être envisageable.

----------


## kilfou

Je crois que la citation de Frankin (pas la tortue, l'autre de DotT) s'applique pas trop mal.




> Un peuple prêt à sacrifier un peu de liberté pour un peu de sécurité ne mérite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux."


Nan ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le problème c'est qu'on nous la sort très souvent, et assez rarement à bon escient celle-ci. oui, CVB.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je crois que la citation de Frankin (pas la tortue, l'autre de DotT) s'applique pas trop mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Nan ?


Là, c'est pas vraiment une histoire de sécurité... Enfin si, dans le sens où ça sécurise Blizzard par rapport à des emmerdes qu'ils pourraient avoir pour des propos venant de leur forum, mais ça n'aura pas le même impact sur le "peuple" que le Patriot Act ou qu'une fourbe petite loi LOPPSI.
Ici, c'est une histoire de compagnie privée qui abuse, là où Franklin parlait de sécurité publique, à un niveau plus national. Et compagnie privée => si je ne veux rien n'avoir à faire avec eux, je ne fais rien.
Evidemment, ça va devenir gênant quand ils sortiront Stracraft2 qui sera sûrement une des meilleures ventes de tous les temps, mais il existe une solution simple en cas de désaccord : ne pas créer de compte chez eux.

----------


## kilfou

Bah je sais bien que ça collait pas tip-top maiheuh....  :Emo: 

Mais dans l'esprit, de loin, de nuit, dans le brouillard, ça a un petit côté "sécurisation du Net" : venez chez nous, on a fait le ménage, y a pas de trolls ici, que des gens à qui vous pouvez péter la gueule s'ils abusent (ce qu'ils ne feront pas, de toute évidence).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bah je sais bien que ça collait pas tip-top maiheuh.... 
> 
> Mais dans l'esprit, de loin, de nuit, dans le brouillard, ça a un petit côté "sécurisation du Net" : venez chez nous, on a fait le ménage, y a pas de trolls ici, que des gens à qui vous pouvez péter la gueule s'ils abusent (ce qu'ils ne feront pas, de toute évidence).


[Ding dong]
"Euh, bonjour
- Ouais salut madame, on vient voir ton fils Kevin tavu !
- Vous le connaissez ?
- Ouais, c'batard il fait des rushs imba de gros n00b, on va lui niquer sa race tactac et on s'en va, pas d'embrouille"

Dans la communauté CS en tout cas, si y'avait eu les noms réels des joueurs, y'aurait sûrement eu pas mal de représailles IRL violentes. Ca va être fun à gérer pour blibli.

MaJ charte blizzard 18.5 : blesser ou tuer un joueur parce qu'un de ses actes ingame vous a déplu est condamné de 6 mois de ban des forums et jeux créés par Blizzard inc.

----------


## Algent

Sinon les dernières conditions d'utilisations de battlenet sont toujours fantaisistes sur ou mieux écrite qu'à l'époque de la sortie de wow ou on avait la version américaine traduite ? Bon de toute façon si on veut jouer à starcraft 2 faut signer  :tired: .

LaVaBo: Je voit pas de 18.5, tu parle d'une autre ? De toute façon dans un cas pareil c'est pas à eu de gérer.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

On peut prendre le problème sous plusieurs angles:

1. personne nous oblige à poster sur le forum blibli des propos qui nous nuirait. 
2. si nos goûts vidéo ludiques sont utilisés contre nous lors d'un recrutement, on peut saisir la halde, c'est de la discrimination pure et dure (après: pas vu pas pris).
3. En quoi le realID serait utile à Blizzard si ce n'est afin d'établir une politique commerciale ou des données marketing/commerciale ? (sachant qu'ils connaissent déjà leur public grâce aux données de l'enregistrement du compte)
4. Le principe du MMO c'est un peu de se refaire une vie sur la toile, blizzard se tire effectivement une balle dans le pied en négligeant l'aspect "paradis anonyme" de son univers.
5. Si quelqu'un détériore la qualité des forums, c'est le rôle du "community manager" de radier ces personnes du forum (forcément avec plusieurs millions de joueurs ça alourdit les charges de personnelles). Et bafouer le principe de l'anonymat est vraiment pas futé si on veut  faire vivre une sources d'informations et un moyen de retour d'opinions client.

----------


## Exekias

> LaVaBo: Je voit pas de 18.5, tu parle d'une autre ? De toute façon dans un cas pareil c'est pas à eu de gérer.


Humour....second degré....chèvre...enculer  ::P: h34r:

Et je confirme que la décision de Blizzard est motivée par des raisons commerciales, non pour améliorer les forums. D'ailleurs ils ont même publié en mai un communiqué de presse sur leur nouveau contrat avec fessebouc.

----------


## Neithan

> Dans la communauté CS en tout cas, si y'avait eu les noms réels des joueurs, y'aurait sûrement eu pas mal de représailles IRL violentes. Ca va être fun à gérer pour blibli.


Déjà fait, un chouette psycho a planté un joueur qui avait eu le mauvais gout de le démonter au couteau dans une partie de CS.

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/05/30/pou...-a-mourir.html

----------


## LaVaBo

> Humour....second degré....chèvre...enculer h34r:


J'ai plus l'habitude du mouton  :tired: , mais c'est bien ça, je venais d'inventer l'amendement à la charte de Blizzard, comme j'ai inventé le numéro.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Déjà fait, un chouette psycho a planté un joueur qui avait eu le mauvais gout de le démonter au couteau dans une partie de CS.
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/05/30/pou...-a-mourir.html


Ouais et comme CS, wow est aussi un jeux qui fait rager. 
"Vas y viens on choppe les 3 boulets qui nous ont campés aux carmines !"
"OMG le ninja loot !!! " "hop ninja caisse"
"LEEEEEEROY ..." "on sais ou t'habites" "ok ok je rush pas"

----------


## albany

> J'en discutais y a pas longtemps avec des gens du milieu du jeu vidéo, testeurs et développeurs.
> Et comme pour moi, c'est directement et systématiquement CV à la poubelle.


C'est marrant ce côté totalement subjectif venant de quelqu'un qui travaille dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Vous pouvez passer à côté d'excellents éléments en faisant ça.

A titre personnel, je joue aux MMORPG depuis plus de onze ans de manière intensive. Je n'ai jamais été en retard au travail, ceci n'a jamais eu d'influence sur ma productivité et j'ai la meilleure notation possible depuis plus de sept ans (oui on est noté dans mon travail) alors que je suis ce que d'aucun pourrait qualifier un "drogué"  (30 heures par semaine). Le jeu vidéo a juste totalement remplacé ce mirifique temps perdu à regarder la télé.

Pour en revenir au sujet de l'article, je ne vois pas où est le problème personnellement si tout est fait avec le consentement de l'utilisateur. La personne refuse de s'identifier, tant pis pour elle et pour l'éditeur qui s'affranchit d'un contributeur.

Pensez-vous que tous les gens qui ont aimablement cherché à prouver l'idiotie de cette idée en postant les informations de maître de jeu l'auraient fait s'ils avaient été obligé de s'identifier eux-même pour ce faire ?

Allons plus loin, pensez-vous qu'Internet serait ce qu'il est aujourd'hui si  dès le premier jour, tous les gens qui s'y sont connectés avaient dû s'identifier avec leur vrai nom ?

Bon, pour finir, une petite vidéo sur l'avenir (désolé pour les anglophobes, je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent en français).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l1_8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est marrant ce côté totalement subjectif venant de quelqu'un qui travaille dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Vous pouvez passer à côté d'excellents éléments en faisant ça.
> 
> A titre personnel, je joue aux MMORPG depuis plus de onze ans de manière intensive. Je n'ai jamais été en retard au travail, ceci n'a jamais eu d'influence sur ma productivité et j'ai la meilleure notation possible depuis plus de sept ans (oui on est noté dans mon travail) alors que je suis ce que d'aucun pourrait qualifier un "drogué"  (30 heures par semaine). Le jeu vidéo a juste totalement remplacé ce mirifique temps perdu à regarder la télé.


On s'est surtout rendu compte qu'une partie très importantes des gens qui jouaient à un MMO avec application ne jouaient plus qu'à ça et qu'au final, ils passaient à côté de tout le reste.

----------


## Medjes

Parait meme que les gens qui postent sur les forums depuis le taf, puis depuis la maison à 20h02, ils sont aussi en bonne voie...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et ceux qui sont en vacances ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ce sont des lois françaises dérivées du droit européen. Blizzard, c'est aussi une société française. C'est une SAS. Sinon, le droit français qui concerne internet doit être respecté par une société étrangère, du moment que le site peut être vu/utilisé par des français.



Merci pour la précision  :;): .

----------


## Crealkiller

> Parait meme que les gens qui postent sur les forums depuis le taf, puis depuis la maison à 20h02, ils sont aussi en bonne voie...


Ça c'est de la conscience professionnel!

----------


## Wobak

> C'est marrant ce côté totalement subjectif venant de quelqu'un qui travaille dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Vous pouvez passer à côté d'excellents éléments en faisant ça.
> 
> A titre personnel, je joue aux MMORPG depuis plus de onze ans de manière intensive. Je n'ai jamais été en retard au travail, ceci n'a jamais eu d'influence sur ma productivité et j'ai la meilleure notation possible depuis plus de sept ans (oui on est noté dans mon travail) alors que je suis ce que d'aucun pourrait qualifier un "drogué"  (30 heures par semaine). Le jeu vidéo a juste totalement remplacé ce mirifique temps perdu à regarder la télé.
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet de l'article, je ne vois pas où est le problème personnellement si tout est fait avec le consentement de l'utilisateur. La personne refuse de s'identifier, tant pis pour elle et pour l'éditeur qui s'affranchit d'un contributeur.
> 
> Pensez-vous que tous les gens qui ont aimablement cherché à prouver l'idiotie de cette idée en postant les informations de maître de jeu l'auraient fait s'ils avaient été obligé de s'identifier eux-même pour ce faire ?
> 
> Allons plus loin, pensez-vous qu'Internet serait ce qu'il est aujourd'hui si  dès le premier jour, tous les gens qui s'y sont connectés avaient dû s'identifier avec leur vrai nom ?
> ...


Sauf que tu as l'intelligence de ne pas le mettre sur ton CV en grosses lettres et que tu penses avoir d'autres qualités non ?  :;):

----------


## Pimûsu

Ça dépend pour quel boulot...

Mais ouais, j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux éviter de toutes façons.

A moins de bosser dans l'info ET dans une équipe jeune, "je joue aux jeux vidéos" dans la partie Hobbies est plutôt mal vue...

La vidéo de "Je suis un gamer" le montre très bien.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa6...n-g_videogames

Mais je dérive là...

----------


## Kette

> Avec tout les gens qui y jouent, on a une chance sur 10 de tomber sur quelqu'un qui y joue pendant un dépouillement de CV ! C'est plus qu'au Loto !!!!!
>  ...





> J'en discutais y a pas longtemps avec des gens du milieu du jeu vidéo, testeurs et développeurs.
> Et comme pour moi, c'est directement et systématiquement CV à la poubelle.


Wait, what ?!? Vous voulez dire que vous avez déjà vu des CV avec des références à WoW dedans ?  ::huh:: 

Mais ils écrivent quoi alors ? _Second Lieutenant dans la guilde des Ombres Maudites_ ? Et dans la lettre de motivation _Grâce aux nombreux donjons que j'ai eu l'occasion d'explorer avec ma guilde, j'ai une facilité à m'adapter à des situations inattendues. De même, je travaille facilement en équipe._

Non parce que j'imagine que si c'est le cas, d'autres dédés doivent mettre leur passion pour Second Life sur leur CV. 

Mais là je ne vais pas donner de faux exemples.

2 ans à harceler les joueuses en tant que Ralph, Orc grassouillet aimant fumer la pipe.

----------


## Nono

> On s'est surtout rendu compte qu'une partie très importantes des gens qui jouaient à un MMO avec application ne jouaient plus qu'à ça et qu'au final, ils passaient à côté de tout le reste.


Mais c'est pareil pour tous les jeux multi non ? Si je jouais pas à Killing Floor comme un ouf depuis six mois, j'aurais certainement testé plein de mods de Stalker, joué à Metro 2033, à d'autres jeux solos... Peut-être même que je comprendrai pourquoi tout le monde roule sous la table quand quelqu'un dit _"yeah toast"_.

Ou peut-être que tu voulais dire que ça va au delà du jeu ? Que non seulement ils passent 30 heures à jouer, mais que le reste du temps ils ne lisent que des trucs sur leur MMO...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et ils ne parlent que de ça.
Et ils comparent tous les jeux à ça.
Et ils proposent de modifier un jeu de plateforme pour que ça y ressemble plus.

----------


## Pimûsu

Moué, pas convaincu, mais je ne suis pas objectif  ::P: 

C'est comme tout, à mon avis, ça va du casual à l'intégriste...

Il est certes plus rapide (et facile) de faire une croix sur ces gens que de s'embêter à trier sur le volet (un grand très grand volet). C'est un choix, on peut passer à côté de très bons éléments.

Aucun sous entendu là dedans, je suppose juste que c'est un constat et qu'il est inutile de s'encombrer avec des MMOeurs vu qu'il y a de la manne de toute façon ailleurs.

Je me trompe ?

----------


## varcher75

> Aucun sous entendu là dedans, je suppose juste que c'est un constat et qu'il est inutile de s'encombrer avec des MMOeurs vu qu'il y a de la manne de toute façon ailleurs.
> 
> Je me trompe ?


C'est ce que je répéte(ais) à qui mieu-mieu dans une autre discussion, avant cete fiasco.

Décrocher un job, ce n'est pas un examen ou on passe ou pas. C'est un concours. Seul le premier passe, les autres se ramassent. Et dans ce concours, on ne sait pas ce que valent ses concurrents.

Le MMO, c'est un risque. Car vous ne pouvez pas savoir si ce sera bien perçu ou pas. Encore, si vous êtes officier de guilde, raid leader, etc, ça peut - peut-être - vous valoir des bon points sur des postes avec un poil de responsabilité. Mais sinon, vous ne savez pas ce que ça vaut. Plus? Moins?

(et comme c'est Internet, on n'oublie plus. Ce sera plus sur votre prochain poste, mais peut-être moins sur le suivant, qui sait?)

Dans le doute, on assure: on dit rien.

Le gros problème, que tout le monde a soulevé, c'est que cette solution pour civiliser les forums, c'était jeter l'eau du bain avec le bébé. Ou l'inverse.

Pour que la menace de poster avec son vrai nom fasse fuir la majorité des trolls, il faut que les conséquences existent. Or, si ces conséquences existent sur les trolleurs patentés... elles vont aussi exister sur les non-trolleurs. C'est pourquoi l'idée était saugrenue à la base: à décourager les trolls, on décourageait aussi les non-trolls, et au moins autant, sinon plus que ceux-ci ... auquel cas, c'était plus économique de fermer tout bétement les forums.

(je passe sur le fait que l'accès au forum de support technique est quasi obligatoire... bonne chance pour avoir du support - faut déjà que vous baissiez votre culotte virtuelle en postant votre identité pour avoir du support sur le driver machinchose qui a l'air de pas marcher, mais en plus, les types qui pourraient vouloir vous aider... doivent aussi se résoudre à afficher leur identité)


Non, ce qu'il eu fallu faire, c'est engendrer des conséquences pour les trolleurs dans la communauté à laquelle ces trolleurs appartiennent. C-a-d le jeu. Mettez donc sur le forum des boutons "kudo" et "spit" (du plus et du moins, kwa) pour donner votre opinion sur le posteur. Le trolleur qui se fait "spit", rapidement, tous ses posts sont systématiquement cachés. Evidemment, si il doit poster avec "son main", il se fera repérer ("comment se fait-il que t'es si bas en reput?" "euuuh, ben c'est à dire queuuuh").

L'étape d'après étant de répercuter ça en jeu. Le MVP, il a pas son nom en vert que sur le forum: il l'a aussi en jeu (s'il active dans l'interface). A l'inverse, le troll est auto-silencé (et je peut même regler mon seuil de tolérance). Avec tous ses persos. Et comme ça s'applique aussi au groupage automatique, il va finir par se demander pourquoi quand il demande un random en tant que tank, il doit attendre 35mn, et pourquoi il rentre pas dans le joug alors que tout le monde disparait autour de lui au démarrage...

Faites déjà ça, je pense que ça calmera sec les trolls.

----------


## Medjes

> Et ils ne parlent que de ça.
> Et ils comparent tous les jeux à ça.
> Et ils proposent de modifier un jeu de plateforme pour que ça y ressemble plus.


 
Et le mec fan de Johnny qu'ecoute que ça ? 
Et le passionné de Tour Eiffel en allumette ? 
Et tout les mecs qu'ont une passion dans la vie, et qui te cause que de ça ? 

Fixette sur le jeu vidéo, mais valable pour toutes "passions"...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah ouais...
C'est pour ça qu'on engagera jamais aucun de ces mecs, sauf si il réussit très bien à le cacher...

----------


## Pimûsu

Kahn est définitivement baleze !

----------


## albany

Non Kahn n'est pas balèze. En fait, il a tellement de passions que même sieur Boulon a été noyé sous la masse et a, par conséquent, été trompé en se disant "ce n'est pas possible, en fait, il ne peut pas avoir une passion".

@Wobak : bien entendu que je n'ai jamais été mettre ça sur mon CV. La personne qui est assez atteinte pour parler de MMO sur son CV a deux problèmes :
- soit il n'a rien à mettre sur son CV par ailleurs :
- soit il pense que c'est réellement important à ses yeux d'y figurer et qu'il aime donc jouer à la roulette russe.
Le reste n'est que sélection "naturelle".
@Boulon : ma ludothèque se porte bien en dehors des mmo et l'ensemble de mes collègues viennent me voir pour les conseils de jeux pour noël ou les anniversaires de leurs enfants et de plus en plus pour eux-même. Cela change de l'attitude d'il y a une dizaine d'années où cela passait pour une maladie honteuse (t'es encore qu'un gamin). Maintenant, je peux comprendre les choix qui poussent un recruteur à écarter ce type de CV.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais Kahn, il est pas passionné de MMO...
Il est normal. Il fait juste son travail...

----------


## Nelfe

> Et ils ne parlent que de ça.
> Et ils comparent tous les jeux à ça.
> Et ils proposent de modifier un jeu de plateforme pour que ça y ressemble plus.


Avis personnel qui n'engage que moi.
J'ai été "appliqué" comme tu dis à WoW pendant un petit moment. C'est à dire farm casse-couille pour avoir mes 75 potions de la Force du Phoque Enragé à chaque sortie, optimisation de l'équipement pour passer de 271 à 271.2 de DPS et bien entendu, raids de haut niveau régulièrement pour être le "FIRST DOWN SERVEUR FFS §§§11§1§1§OMGLOLBBQ".

Et bien ça ne m'a pas empêché, bien au contraire, de jouer aux sorties PC à côté (dans la mesure où mon antiquité de l'époque me permettait de les faire tourner). D'ailleurs je crois que je n'ai jamais autant dépensé en jeux-video qu'à cette période là (et maintenant mais ça c'est parce que j'ai plein de sous). De même je ne comparais pas tous les jeux à WoW - d'ailleurs ça serait assez triste de le faire - et quand j'étais avec mon meilleur ami (ancien gros joueur aussi) et bien on discutait de tout sauf du jeu (enfin un peu quand même, mais c'était pas du réveil jusqu'au coucher).

----------


## Pimûsu

> Nan mais Kahn, il est pas passionné de MMO...
> Il est normal. Il fait juste son travail...


Ce qui rend son travail effectué encore plus impressionnant !

Chapeau.

Mais on est carrément hors-sujet là !  ::P: 
[Fin du HS]

----------


## Medjes

Boulon : -" Mais vous n'avez aucune passion dans la vie ? "
Candidat ayant lu le forum : - "Euh, non non, rien de spécial"
Boulon: -" 'Tain mais c'est triste, ça, vous avez rien qui vous attire spécialement, vuos ne vous battez pour rien avec fougue ? Bon, ben on vous écrira...."

Bon allez, j'arrete la provoc, on se comprend quand même, hein  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben je comprends surtout que t'es dég' qu'on n'ait pas retenu ta candidature parce que t'es officier de raid et fan de poterie étrusque...

----------


## Guest

"Ma passion pour les jeux vidéo et l'écriture me pousse à.." bon je le jette celui là, monomaniaques de chie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, maintenant, c'est le règne de l'analyse froide et distanciée.
En plus, c'est connu, les gens passionnés par l'écriture, ils écrivent plus dont ils piquent de la pige à ceux qui en ont rien à foutre.
Je les hais.

----------


## Lapinaute

> "Ma passion pour les jeux vidéo et l'écriture me pousse à.." bon je le jette celui là, monomaniaques de chie.


Ça manque de directivité, il se fait poussé c'est un boulet.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'imagines pas à quel point c'est vrai dans ce cas là...

----------


## Bah

> J'ai été "appliqué" comme tu dis à WoW pendant un petit moment. C'est à dire farm casse-couille pour avoir mes 75 potions de la Force du Phoque Enragé à chaque sortie, optimisation de l'équipement pour passer de 271 à 271.2 de DPS et bien entendu, raids de haut niveau régulièrement pour être le "FIRST DOWN SERVEUR FFS §§§11§1§1§OMGLOLBBQ".
> 
> Et bien ça ne m'a pas empêché, bien au contraire, de jouer aux sorties PC à côté (dans la mesure où mon antiquité de l'époque me permettait de les faire tourner). D'ailleurs je crois que je n'ai jamais autant dépensé en jeux-video qu'à cette période là


Y'a probablement moyen de faire un peu de tout, mais faut avouer que le mec qui fait du MMO "haut niveau", à moins d'être étudiant ou chômeur, il va pas tellement pouvoir faire plein d'autres jeux pour une simple question de temps. En gros, il risque de passer en une semaine sur un MMO autant de temps que s'il avait terminé deux jeux solos. J'ai quand même lu pas mal de type qui disent que 5-8 heures par jour sur un MMO, c'est pas beaucoup. Et là, le mec qui bosse et qui fait 5 heures de MMO, il aura quand même de la peine à jouer à d'autres jeux.

Après, peut-être que 5 heures c'est plus que ce qu'il faut pour faire du haut niveau, je sais pas trop. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est quand même un truc hyper prenant si tu disposes pas de toute ta journée pour tes loisirs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mettez donc sur le forum des boutons "kudo" et "spit" (du plus et du moins, kwa) pour donner votre opinion sur le posteur. Le trolleur qui se fait "spit", rapidement, tous ses posts sont systématiquement cachés. Evidemment, si il doit poster avec "son main", il se fera repérer ("comment se fait-il que t'es si bas en reput?" "euuuh, ben c'est à dire queuuuh").


Attend... Tu veux donner aux membres d'un forum le pouvoir d'édicter qui est fréquentable, ou pas ?

 ::o: 

C'est à dire que le gros connard, établis dans une guilde spécialisée dont le seul but est le troll, les insultes et le pourrissage de serveur jusqu'à sa fermeture (y'en avait dans Conan, je suppose donc qu'il y en a dans WoW), et son groupe de blaireaux organisés, auront tout le loisir de "down" les gens auxquels ils auront envie de casser les noix, et de "up" leurs propres potes  ::o: .
Ou dans l'autre sens, tu fais partie d'une guilde de 20 gonzes, tu as une idée géniale qui pourrait révolutionner le serveur, mais la guilde RoxxOr désire s'approprier l'idée, et tu te fais, euh, spit par ses 3.000 membres en 14 minutes ?

La modération d'un forum même modeste comme celui de CPC (rien a voir à Blizzard donc) pourra te le dire, je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils sont de cet avis : il ne faut pas donner le moindre pouvoir aux membres du forum.

Même dans le topic du cœur.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Amen.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Attend... Tu veux donner aux membres d'un forum le pouvoir d'édicter qui est fréquentable, ou pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est à dire que le gros connard, établis dans une guilde spécialisée dont le seul but est le troll, les insultes et le pourrissage de serveur jusqu'à sa fermeture (y'en avait dans Conan, je suppose donc qu'il y en a dans WoW), et son groupe de blaireaux organisés, auront tout le loisir de "down" les gens auxquels ils auront envie de casser les noix, et de "up" leurs propres potes .
> Ou dans l'autre sens, tu fais partie d'une guilde de 20 gonzes, tu as une idée géniale qui pourrait révolutionner le serveur, mais la guilde RoxxOr désire s'approprier l'idée, et tu te fais, euh, spit par ses 3.000 membres en 14 minutes ?
> 
> La modération d'un forum même modeste comme celui de CPC (rien a voir à Blizzard donc) pourra te le dire, je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils sont de cet avis : il ne faut pas donner le moindre pouvoir aux membres du forum.
> 
> Même dans le topic du cœur.


Putain Jeckhyl je la grave au burin celle la sur mon placo-plâtre.

De toute façon, et c'est assez incroyable pour une si petite équipe à la modération, c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur ici sur un forum internet.
Le simple fait d'avoir chassé d'entrer de jeu les preums,+1 et langage sms et forcer à écrire ces phrases correctement a été une des meilleurs chartes.

J'invite tout ceux a découvrir l'horreur à visiter le début de chaque commentaire de Pierre Menés pour trembler de peur...

----------


## Lapinaute

+1  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


*Se barre en courant sentant le poing vengeur de la répression modératrice fondre sur lui.*

----------


## Crealkiller

Surtout dans le topic du cœur. Toutes façons ha plus de topic du cœur  ::(:

----------


## Medjes

> .  Mettez donc sur le forum des boutons "kudo" et "spit" (du plus et du moins, kwa) pour donner votre opinion sur le posteur.


Atta atta !!!

Putain mais c'est génial comme concept !!!

Comme ça, les gens peuvent dire ce qu'il pense du posteur et/ou du contenu du post.

Par contre, au niveau marketing, kudo et spit, ça le fait moyen....

Nan, faudrait un truc plus simple, accessible grand public...

Genre euh....

"Bon" "Pas Bon" ! Ouais, mais là ça fait Pifou glop glop quand même.

Bon, alors plus simple, tu mets un thumbs up et un thumbs down. En français, pouce en l'air ou pouce en bas.

Mais bon, comme c'est un peu con de dire "pouce en l'air", on a quand mettre un truc facile à piger. Ben à coté tu mets, "J'aime" ou "J'aime pas".

Et pour reperer les posteurs plus facilement, on pourrait une mega carte de visite avec plein d'info que le posteur pourrait mettre, et tout...

Putain, je crois que je tiens un concept, là !!!

----------


## Grosnours

> Attend... Tu veux donner aux membres d'un forum le pouvoir d'édicter qui est fréquentable, ou pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est à dire que le gros connard, établis dans une guilde spécialisée dont le seul but est le troll, les insultes et le pourrissage de serveur jusqu'à sa fermeture (y'en avait dans Conan, je suppose donc qu'il y en a dans WoW), et son groupe de blaireaux organisés, auront tout le loisir de "down" les gens auxquels ils auront envie de casser les noix, et de "up" leurs propres potes .
> Ou dans l'autre sens, tu fais partie d'une guilde de 20 gonzes, tu as une idée géniale qui pourrait révolutionner le serveur, mais la guilde RoxxOr désire s'approprier l'idée, et tu te fais, euh, spit par ses 3.000 membres en 14 minutes ?
> 
> La modération d'un forum même modeste comme celui de CPC (rien a voir à Blizzard donc) pourra te le dire, je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils sont de cet avis : il ne faut pas donner le moindre pouvoir aux membres du forum.
> 
> Même dans le topic du cœur.


Cela me rappelle la tentative du pauvre Doc d'implanter ici même des fonctionnalités similaires (gestion de la réputation), qui sont de base dans la plupart des sites/forums du web 2.0, et ce depuis un bail, lors du changement de plate-forme, et la levée de bouclier indignée qui s'en était suivi.

Il ne faut pas tout confondre. Un système de ce type donne très exactement 0 (zéro, nihil, nada, nichts, zilch, tipota) pouvoir aux membres du forum puisque tous les messages sont toujours lisibles. Ou alors, si on suit cette logique, il faut aussi retirer la fonction d'ignore-list puisqu'elle filtre elle aussi le contenu du forum.

Tout ce que cela produit, c'est une possibilité d'avoir une aide à la lecture du forum. Je prends pour exemple la partie technique (sans aucun doute celle où ce genre de fonction serait le plus utile) où il existe d'une part des questions récurrentes et d'autre part des trolleurs ne produisant que rarement des messages utiles qui viennent polluer les topics en écrivant des messages absolument vide de sens ou de logique, mais qui pour un nouveau sur le forum ont autant de poids que celui d'un pilier qui vient aider tous les jours.
Résultat : les sujets similaires fleurissent, on passe son temps à se répéter ad vitam aeternam, et les threads sont parfois lourds et difficiles à lire. Joie.  ::lol:: 
Et cela ne simplifie en rien la tache des modérateurs, demandez donc à Ezechiel.

Alors qu'un système d'upvote et de downvote (désolé pour l'anglicisme) permet, sans passer par la modération *dont ce n'est pas le boulot* d'obtenir une bien meilleure lisibilité de certains sujets clés revenant tout le temps. Un exemple au hasard : quand vous lisez des questions Yahoo, que faites-vous, vous lisez toute les réponses ou seulement celle sélectionnée (et qui s'avère la bonne 99,99% du temps) ?

Eh bien c'est peut-être faire preuve d'un dirigisme intolérable et porter une atteinte scandaleuse à la créativité de certains pauvres forumeurs opprimés par des bandes soigneusement organisées, mais il se trouve qu'un système de ce type permet d'obtenir un forum plus clair et plus simple à lire, en tout cas par un non habitué.

S'arc-bouter sur la tradition et faire preuve d'une ouverture d'esprit digne d'une huitre fait partie de l'apanage de ce forum, je le sais bien, mais là j'avoue qu'on bat des records.  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais enfin, le sujet de base c'est quand même le forum de WoW, pas de Canard PC hein. C'est pas comme si on parlait de gens sensés  ::ninja:: .

----------

